# [WARNING] A warning on using Club Tortimer



## Hunch

Someone just attempted to scam me. Well, in a sense, he did - and I thought I'd give you all a heads up on it (and hope that it ultimately reaches Nintendo , perhaps than can create a patch to stop it from working). Here's what happened:


I was visiting an Island using Club Tortimer (I prefer to use that as the items you can buy are different each time I enter, and cutting down trees doesn't have the lasting effect), just catching some beetles.

Slowly but steadily I filled up my boxes when this dude called Alex joined (on a Dutch Island, he was wearing a tophat and had a golden rose in his mouth, forgot his village name). He cut down the trees in the middle and popped out the flowers.

At first, he started running around and attempt to catch the same bugs I was attempting to catch. I didn't feel like leaving, because it has happened before, and usually the other person leaves after a while (in hindsight, I wish I did leave, but eh).
After a while of annoying each other, he decided to pull this trick on me (and this is where his scam starts): *
he started a tour, but didn't let the ship depart.*
*As someone on the island can't leave when a tour is supposed to depart, I was trapped. *I thought not much of it, only an ill-spirited joke or something. I decided to catch some more beetles with better sell value.
When my box was stuffed with beetles valued 8,000+, I decided to ask him if he could go on tour so I could leave.
*"99K", I was told - he wanted me to pay him that amount of bells before I could leave. *
I could've paid him the money, but as I couldn't be too sure if he'd actually let me go (nor did I want to support his scam, I'd rather take the ~300K loss) so I decided I'd play the waiting game - I told him I'd head off to bed (it was around 1:30 - 2:00 AM) and put my system on the table.
*He then threatened he'd turn off the internet if I wouldn't pay up - which would cause me to lose all the beetles I had caught. *When I declined, he gave me a deadline (He'd turn off his internet at 2:00 AM). 
At 2:30 AM, he finally did. I lost my beetles - and a lot of time.

My apologies for the wall of text, but I thought I'd give people a fair warning. 
I hope I didn't give any ill-meaning people ideas - unfortunately, I don't think there's much you can do when this happens to you. Any community input on how to handle this kind of scam would be good, I think..


----------



## Farobi

Bug hunting on Club Tortimer is definitely a no-no. Sorry for what had happened :[


----------



## Lin

That's sad but... I don't think there's anything anyone can do to prevent this, except avoid islands where that person is (or block them once they do land on an island with them). But in this case you don't remember the name. D: Sucks it happened though.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel

Thanks for the heads up. I like the Club Tortimer Island for the same reasons you do (different items for sale each time), but dislike hunting while others are there because my catch so frequently gets away. I never thought someone could hold you hostage on the island, though.


----------



## Aurora

See if you're planning on catching beetles you really can't do that with other players. There's too much risk. For getting new items, and for playing Multiplayer Minigames, totally fine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I've heard if you block someone that causes them to get removed or both of you removed without losing your stuff. Not sure if it's true though.


----------



## Scribbler397

This is terrible! Why would someone do something so cruel just because they want a few more bells, which they could have easily caught on the island themselves?


----------



## Lin

Scribbler397 said:


> This is terrible! Why would someone do something so cruel just because they want a few more bells, which they could have easily caught on the island themselves?



I guess it's just the sense of power and control? Some people really get off on that. xD So creepy.


----------



## Mirror

This is why I only use my personal island for bug-hunting! I only go to Club Tortimer when I'm super bored and for the different items. Some people on there are jerks! If I was in that situation...

I would've tricked him by saying yes, going to the machine to pretend to get some money and drop 10k or less and  on the beach. I would tell him it's his money. Then, in the short time that he leaves to retrieve the money, I would've gone home. (You would have to be really fast to do this though, otherwise he might discover your ruse fast enough to flip the wi-fi switch... so I don't know if it would work.)


----------



## Hunch

Farobi said:


> Bug hunting on Club Tortimer is definitely a no-no. Sorry for what had happened :[



Yeah, I guess I learned the hard way..



Scribbler397 said:


> This is terrible! Why would someone do something so cruel just because they want a few more bells, which they could have easily caught on the island themselves?



On a slightly funny note, he did catch some beetles himself as well - worth easily more than 99K. 
After his set deadline, he was somewhat squirming around for half an hour because he didn't want to lose his own stuff. He asked me on multiple occasions if I was still there, pushing me around the island (at one point, I thought he was close to begging, really..)



Mirror said:


> This is why I only use my personal island for bug-hunting! I only go to Club Tortimer when I'm super bored and for the different items. Some people on there are jerks! If I was in that situation...
> 
> I would've tricked him by saying yes, going to the machine to pretend to get some money and drop 10k or less and  on the beach. I would tell him it's his money. Then, in the short time that he leaves to retrieve the money, I would've gone home. (You would have to be really fast to do this though, otherwise he might discover your ruse fast enough to flip the wi-fi switch... so I don't know if it would work.)



How would've you gone home? It's impossible to take the boat back if he's 'going on a tour'..


----------



## Aurora

Mirror said:


> This is why I only use my personal island for bug-hunting! I only go to Club Tortimer when I'm super bored and for the different items. Some people on there are jerks! If I was in that situation...
> 
> I would've tricked him by saying yes, going to the machine to pretend to get some money and drop 10k or less and  on the beach. I would tell him it's his money. Then, in the short time that he leaves to retrieve the money, I would've gone home. (You would have to be really fast to do this though, otherwise he might discover your ruse fast enough to flip the wi-fi switch... so I don't know if it would work.)


You're awesome! I have to remember this for when it happens!


----------



## RisingSun

I think I would say, you cancel the tour, and I'll give you the money.  That may give you enough time to make the boat home.


----------



## beebs

-jaw drops- How can someone so petty enjoy such a beautiful game! It's just not AC style at all. Sorry for your loss and more so for that awful experience, Hunch!


----------



## Mirror

Wouldn't he have to leave the tour to retrieve the money?


----------



## MadCake

I think, If someone does that, You run and hide, and drop the money somewhere.
Reveal yourself, Say the sorta truth, Saying you dropped it somewhere and he needs to get off his lazy butt and find it.
Also ask him to cancel the tour, Saying you felt generous and you have more bells and Hybrids (Hybrid part is optional) at home. When he cancels the tour and goes offscreen, Get the heck out of there, Being able to keep you're beetles and sell them.


----------



## Lin

beebs said:


> -jaw drops- How can someone so petty enjoy such a beautiful game! It's just not AC style at all. Sorry for your loss and more so for that awful experience, Hunch!



Yeah... I wonder too.


----------



## unravel

This is why I don't do bug hunting in other town
------
This Farobi... zzzz (joke)


----------



## Niya

RisingSun said:


> I think I would say, you cancel the tour, and I'll give you the money.  That may give you enough time to make the boat home.



I would've done this. Or maybe lied and said, "it won't let me drop anything unless you cancel the tour" and see if he bought it. Then after he cancels, fly out of there like a bat out of hell. That actually probably wouldn't work...

Anyways, I'm sorry that happened to you! :c At least now you know to do bug hunting on your own island.


----------



## MadCake

I remember when I had city folk, Some girl came In and stole my hybrids when I left my gates open.
She trapped me in the roost (When I tried to leave, she would push me back in. No idea how she did that.. O_O) and demanded I pay 78,000 bells.
 I was 3,000 bells short. She got logical and gave me an hour to pay her.
As soon as I dropped 78,000 bells on the ground, She said "Get in your house." I was.. I think 9? And I was already scared, So I made like Shepard Fairley and obeyed. 
1 hour later, she finally left. I came out, and BAM. 40% of my trees were gone, she dug a hole in front of the doors so my villagers couldn't get out, And MORE of my hybrids were gone, Including my first hybrid. 
It took me HOURS to restore my village back to normal standards.


----------



## Lin

MadCake said:


> I remember when I had city folk, Some girl came In and stole my hybrids when I left my gates open.
> She trapped me in the roost (When I tried to leave, she would push me back in. No idea how she did that.. O_O) and demanded I pay 78,000 bells.
> I was 3,000 bells short. She got logical and gave me an hour to pay her.
> As soon as I dropped 78,000 bells on the ground, She said "Get in your house." I was.. I think 9? And I was already scared, So I made like Shepard Fairley and obeyed.
> 1 hour later, she finally left. I came out, and BAM. 40% of my trees were gone, she dug a hole in front of the doors so my villagers couldn't get out, And MORE of my hybrids were gone, Including my first hybrid.
> It took me HOURS to restore my village back to normal standards.



That is some psychopathic shiz right there... xD Scary as fish.


----------



## kindaichi83

that is really bad!

sorry to hear that!


----------



## MadCake

It seems the vandalism got worse as the Wi-Fi came along.
Back in wild world, there was a chance you could get hacked, but that got deleted. No AR for 3DS for a while.. Yet.
City folk had the pushing trick, Making it easier to trap people and hold them hostage.
New leaf made it easier for people to hold you hostage, especially on the island. And people could steal you're villagers, The ones you like, ON PURPOSE.. But I think that's in all games of animal crossing. 
And scamming was a HUGE problem, Also, Reflected on this thread.


----------



## pocky

How can such a cute game have such an awful community?


----------



## RisingSun

MadCake said:


> It seems the vandalism got worse as the Wi-Fi came along.
> Back in wild world, there was a chance you could get hacked, but that got deleted. No AR for 3DS for a while.. Yet.
> City folk had the pushing trick, Making it easier to trap people and hold them hostage.
> New leaf made it easier for people to hold you hostage, especially on the island. And people could steal you're villagers, The ones you like, ON PURPOSE.. But I think that's in all games of animal crossing.
> And scamming was a HUGE problem, Also, Reflected on this thread.



Ok, I'm confused on the "stealing villagers" part.  I thought you could only get them to move to your town IF they are already planning to move.  I don't think that constitutes stealing.


----------



## Oriana

I'm sorry to hear that this happened to you! Some players are truly mean-spirited. It's a sad but true fact of gaming. I support your decision not to indulge in this player's scam.


----------



## Lin

MadCake said:


> It seems the vandalism got worse as the Wi-Fi came along.
> Back in wild world, there was a chance you could get hacked, but that got deleted. No AR for 3DS for a while.. Yet.
> City folk had the pushing trick, Making it easier to trap people and hold them hostage.
> New leaf made it easier for people to hold you hostage, especially on the island. And people could steal you're villagers, The ones you like, ON PURPOSE.. But I think that's in all games of animal crossing.
> And scamming was a HUGE problem, Also, Reflected on this thread.



Being held hostage. ;D Hehe... jk... 

Prettyyyy sure you can't steal villagers though mate. You can invite them to move in if they're already packing to move out of a friend's town but that's it.


----------



## MadCake

pocky said:


> How can such a cute game have such an awful community?


Sorry for a lot of replies.
Anyway, Some people want to live life in the fast lane. They want to look slick and sly, Like Redd.
Some are too lazy to get off their asses and do work themselves, And instead of Time travelling (I don't do it), They steal from other people.


----------



## Hirisa

pocky said:


> How can such a cute game have such an awful community?


One incident is not a reflection of the entire community, thankfully.

Anyway, yuck, and what a pathetic "power play" from that would-be scammer. I actually almost (_almost_) feel sorry for him.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I'm SO sorry this happened to you!  I don't know why anyone would do something as mean as that! :"( I feel really bad for you...I hope it never happens again!


----------



## A-kun

Man, what a jerk. I would hate to run into someone like that. I'm sorry.

That's why I really don't play with Club Tortimer randoms. That's also why I don't open my gates to strangers or just randomly add every person. You can't trust anyone. :/


----------



## Sleepy

beebs said:


> -jaw drops- How can someone so petty enjoy such a beautiful game! It's just not AC style at all. Sorry for your loss and more so for that awful experience, Hunch!



My thoughts exactly! That is part of the reason why I like to think I can trust other AC players. And most, I can of course. Sorry to OP about this situation. 

On the bright side, he is an idiot. He lost his beetles.. and more than an hour and a half of his life it seems. You also said he was practically begging you. He sounds like a very immature kid. 

Don't let it get to you. Just enjoy your game


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

That is so deliciously evil.


----------



## Janna

That's awful. People like these are why I've yet to try Club Tortimer and don't really want to.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I would have dropped the money and right as he picked it up, hit the wifi-switch. I wouldn't have the patience to wait like you did.


----------



## Kirito

I am sorry for what the OP experienced, but I have a question.

What is club tortimer and how do I get to that island? I only have the regular island right now. Thank you for any information!


----------



## Saria Xiao

That's awful. That guy sounds exactly like the one that bothered me. I hadn't taken anything, so I had no problem flipping the switch.



Mirror said:


> This is why I only use my personal island for bug-hunting! I only go to Club Tortimer when I'm super bored and for the different items. Some people on there are jerks! If I was in that situation...
> 
> I would've tricked him by saying yes, going to the machine to pretend to get some money and drop 10k or less and  on the beach. I would tell him it's his money. Then, in the short time that he leaves to retrieve the money, I would've gone home. (You would have to be really fast to do this though, otherwise he might discover your ruse fast enough to flip the wi-fi switch... so I don't know if it would work.)


That is brilliant. Wish I would have thought of that. Hopefully I won't have to try that out in the future though...


----------



## JKDOS

He didn't scam... He said he would turn off the internet and he did... I would of paid 99k.... 

He would have to save in order to keep the 99k


----------



## DJStarstryker

Janna said:


> That's awful. People like these are why I've yet to try Club Tortimer and don't really want to.



There's some items that are Club Tortimer only. But you can always earn up a whole bunch of medals on your own island before you go, pop into Club Tortimer, buy any new items, and then leave immediately.


----------



## Sean4

DJStarstryker said:


> There's some items that are Club Tortimer only. But you can always earn up a whole bunch of medals on your own island before you go, pop into Club Tortimer, buy any new items, and then leave immediately.



But alas you can make more medals faster playing with 3 other people. Also sometimes it's hard to make trustworthy friends to enter your town and join you on the boat to your island. It's more safe going to club tort. (Assuming nothing similar this happens, and you're not hunting beetles) 

Anyway this is awful. I would've raged so hard on him, and probably have him off with my words to be honest. 

It'd probably be faster to just have switched then, than to wait another hour though. Sorry that happened!


----------



## Senor Mexicano

When someone is about to turn off the game. Quickly put all items in your box and they will still be there when you get sent back to your town.


----------



## chillv

This is one of the reasons why I have never used club tortimer.


----------



## oath2order

Pokebub said:


> When someone is about to turn off the game. Quickly put all items in your box and they will still be there when you get sent back to your town.



Apparently that doesn't work for Club Tortimer.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Sean4 said:


> But alas you can make more medals faster playing with 3 other people. Also sometimes it's hard to make trustworthy friends to enter your town and join you on the boat to your island. It's more safe going to club tort. (Assuming nothing similar this happens, and you're not hunting beetles)



I've heard that. I'm not saying I don't believe you, but how many medals can you earn per tour? I earn 16 medals per tour for the elite scavenger hunt tour when that shows up (it seems to often on my island) and it typically only takes me 2-3 minutes out of the IIRC 6 minutes it gives you.

Edit: The elite hammer and tuna-kahuna tours are great for medals too. The elite hammer gives either 14 or 16, forget which. Tuna-kahuna gives 20. Again, you can get all of these by yourself. Unless Club Tortimer gives more than 16-20 medals per tour, I think it's more reliable to play by myself if I'm playing just for medals, and not to have fun with people.


----------



## Wallytehcat

I don't understand why people go onto Club Tortimer to do their bug hunting because other people will just grief and scare bugs/fish.


----------



## MadCake

Wallytehcat said:


> I don't understand why people go onto Club Tortimer to do their bug hunting because other people will just grief and scare bugs/fish.


Never understood that either.
Nintendo didn't think people could be such jerks on Animal Crossing. Back in wild world, You weren't punished if you turned of you're game during Wi-Fi.. Now the other players can punish YOU by scaring away everything you attempt to catch, and holding you for ransom. 
And it seems like Club Tortimer is greifer PARADISE, and I don't even have the game yet.


----------



## Robert Plant

Wallytehcat said:


> I don't understand why people go onto Club Tortimer to do their bug hunting because other people will just grief and scare bugs/fish.



Totally agree.

I just use Club Tortimer to meet worldwide ACNL players, I never though about bug hunting in other islands.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Well done for sticking to your guns AND wasting this bottom feeder's time.
People like him are the reason I only go to club tortimer to see if anything I want is being sold. And because I really don't want to socialise with random strangers just because we're at the same place at the same time.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I only go onto Club Tortimer to speak French. It's funny when people don't understand '' Anglais ''


----------



## XTheLancerX

I have only had a couple "Hostage" experiences, and a few annoying people, but whatever lol, that is the internet for ya, expect stupid people. One time I went when I had a really dark tan and this german person said "Can I ask a question" and I said "Yes?" They said" How did you got brown^^" it made me laugh really hard it was just funny to me idk why lol. I wasnt expecting it at all


----------



## Lin

Garrett x50 cal said:


> That is so deliciously evil.



I know right? @_@ A part of me feels really bad and then another part of me wants to laugh maniacally...

I wouldn't hold anyone hostage of course though. >3>


----------



## CharityDiary

Wallytehcat said:


> I don't understand why people go onto Club Tortimer to do their bug hunting because other people will just grief and scare bugs/fish.



Wait...

But isn't using Club Tortimer to farm beetles essentially griefing? Not the other way around?

I can't count the number of times I've had to exit/reenter Club Tortimer because the person I got partnered up with was farming beetles.


----------



## Lin

CharityDiary said:


> Wait...
> 
> But isn't using Club Tortimer to farm beetles essentially griefing? Not the other way around?
> 
> I can't count the number of times I've had to exit/reenter Club Tortimer because the person I got partnered up with was farming beetles.



That's one way to look at it, but I don't really agree. People go for different reasons, some people don't want to go on tours and just want to meet new people while they do their usual schtick. You could call a lot of things griefing if we're going to include things like that.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Oriana said:


> I'm sorry to hear that this happened to you! Some players are truly mean-spirited. It's a sad but true fact of gaming. I support your decision not to indulge in this player's scam.


Hey Oriana.

On Topic: I would personally say "Bye!" and flick my Wi-Fi switch.
The other player would lose as much as I would.

But it completely turns their advantage into their disadvantage.


----------



## moniquesx

To be completely honest, if I was in your situation.. I wouldn't have let him get the best of me. 99k is nothing especially for someone who beetle hunts. I actually would've laughed in his face & switched the wifi off myself! Sure, you put time into catching those beetles.. but I definitely would not have spent any longer than a minute on that island after a threat. I don't care if I have to pull the switch. 

I will not let someone ruin ACNL for me! Sorry that you had a bad experience tho! Not everyone is nice


----------



## Moonclea

I'm sorry to hear you lost your time and items. Sometimes people just can be rude.
Next time just do your catching in your own island that way nobody bother you.
I never like to catch bugs, fish, and etc in multiplayer server. Since it just annoying cause people keep coming and going so there is a lot of loading time. I usually go there just to buy items that's all.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Sour of Hanoi said:


> Well done for sticking to your guns AND wasting this bottom feeder's time.
> People like him are the reason I only go to club tortimer to see if anything I want is being sold. And because I really don't want to socialise with random strangers just because we're at the same place at the same time.



You kinda people IMO are the scummiest of CT visitors 

me: oh boy someones here! 
[3min loading/saving time]
you arrive
me: Hello!
you: ...
you leave
[another 3 min waiting period]
thanks for wasting 6mins of my life


----------



## oath2order

Garrett x50 cal said:


> You kinda people IMO are the scummiest of CT visitors
> 
> me: oh boy someones here!
> [3min loading/saving time]
> you arrive
> me: Hello!
> you: ...
> you leave
> [another 3 min waiting period]
> thanks for wasting 6mins of my life



...Because the people who OP is complaining about are less "scummy" than people like Sour of Hanoi?

When I go to Club Tortimer, I want to make bells. So, I chop down all but two palm trees and go from there. I don't want to talk to people :/


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Garrett x50 cal said:


> You kinda people IMO are the scummiest of CT visitors
> 
> me: oh boy someones here!
> [3min loading/saving time]
> you arrive
> me: Hello!
> you: ...
> you leave
> [another 3 min waiting period]
> thanks for wasting 6mins of my life




Scummy? Really? Annoying, maybe. I don't play to be the entertainment of other people. I don't do small talk, it's actually kind of painful for me, so I check out what's being sold, buy if there's something I need and leave. Of course if there is someone and they say hello, I won't stay silent, but I won't stick around either. You can't expect a perfect stranger to want to do what you want to do just because you are at the same place. I wouldn't be going at all had Nintendo not made it necessary to go there to get the club tortimer exclusives.

EDIT: And brofist to oath2order


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

oath2order said:


> ...Because the people who OP is complaining about are less "scummy" than people like Sour of Hanoi?
> 
> When I go to Club Tortimer, I want to make bells. So, I chop down all but two palm trees and go from there. I don't want to talk to people :/


Then go to your own island you anti social person.


----------



## oath2order

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Then go to your own island you anti social person.



I'm not chopping my own trees. I can do that at CT.


----------



## Lin

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Then go to your own island you anti social person.



Luckily, no one has to do what you say.


----------



## BellGreen

Why do most of these threads get into fights? 
Anyway, I feel bad for you. I barely go on CT because I'm scared of going with a troller.


----------



## Superpenguin

My past two CT experiences I dealt with people that would not let me go home for at least 20 minutes. One of them was already there when I got there and I wanted to just go find a shark for Aurora. The other time another person came in and would have the conversation screen with Grams so the waters would be too choppy to get home until he was done talking. -_-


----------



## Chris

JasonBurrows said:


> On Topic: I would personally say "Bye!" and flick my Wi-Fi switch.
> The other player would lose as much as I would.
> 
> But it completely turns their advantage into their disadvantage.



This. Except with a less polite message. 

People who think they have the right to do something like that are stupid. It's a game! :|


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Lin said:


> Luckily, no one has to do what you say.








@Bellbringergreen because 50,000 forum members get butthurt over nothing in the blink of an eye and the world just watches.


----------



## Zerokii

Hm...  I would have gotten on that tour to try and see if I couldn't ditch him. I dunno if it would work if somebody else started the tour, but I have escaped this one guy that tried to hold me hostage by doing so. He locked himself in his inventory while I was trying to leave and wouldn't close out. So I started a tour and got on the chair. I had to wait like painful five minutes because he was goofing off in the cabana but eventually, the ship gave up on him and departed. I had to wait out a tour, but he didn't follow and my beetles were safe. That was all I was concerned about.

Still, ff that wouldn't be the case, I'd lose bells either way. Rather not reward this behavior, so he won't be encouraged to try it again and waste his own time. xD


----------



## Lin

Garrett x50 cal said:


> @Bellbringergreen because 50,000 forum members get butthurt over nothing in the blink of an eye and the world just watches.




<3


----------



## oath2order

Lin said:


> View attachment 6784
> 
> <3



LIN THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## FayeKittie

Wow ; n ; It's that bad? I had one person scare my shark away... I thought he did it on accident but, he kept doing it.

I blocked him. He was still there though.. Eventually I just had to leave. He wouldn't let me catch anything.

I like to go for the company. I met some nice people there ^ u ^ I wouldn't like being held for ransom.. I'd probably express my disdain but, I'd not fret over losing my catch. Unless it was an item I needed . n . Then I might be a little... wary.


----------



## katie.

A japanese player did that to me once but I hadn't caught any bugs or anything. She kept talking in japanese and I was like "um.. I don't speak Japanese! >.<" then she started up a tour and wouldn't sit down so I couldn't go home... so I started chopping up the trees and then she got really mad and disconnected.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I rarely use Club Tortimer. Bug hunting isn't good because people distract you, scare away the beetles and if people leave and people come, the bugs get reset and you might lose a horned hercules or golden stag. 

If I do use CT for bug hunting, I just catch common bugs so I don't really lose anything if people decide to be stupid.


----------



## Hoody

I'm sorry. I rarely go online in any games anymore because of instances like this. I've got trust issues.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Lin said:


> View attachment 6784
> 
> <3



For future reference try not to take everything you see so srs you tend to be  much happier person when you do so.


----------



## Lin

Garrett x50 cal said:


> For future reference try not to take everything you see so srs you tend to be  much happier person when you do so.



I already follow that advice, I'm not taking any of this seriously but rather I'm just having fun.  I'm super happy~ 

I made some people smile so it was all worth it. XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Lin said:


> I already follow that advice, I'm not taking any of this seriously but rather I'm just having fun.  I'm super happy~
> 
> I made some people smile so it was all worth it. XD


"If you're not laughing or making others laugh well whats the point of life" is what I say.


----------



## Lin

Garrett x50 cal said:


> "If you're not laughing or making others laugh well whats the point of life" is what I say.



Pretty good thing to say.  Cheers!


----------



## kasane

Yes...
Right now I met this girl called Alicia from A.M.Town who cut down all the trees. As I was about to leave, she talked to buy an item to trap me, and the 'waters were choppy', so I can't leave. So I forced to go on an island tour, waited for 5 min, and she left, and I was able to go back safely. 
Note : ALICIA from AMTOWN


----------



## cierbear

I had that problem earlier today when I went there. This girl kept following me, copying my movements, and then she started a tour when I was about to go back home. Good thing she wasn't as much of a jerk as the person you encountered. Though I did have to ask a bunch of times for her to cancel the tour. :/


----------



## Gummysaur

bug-hunting on CT is probably the worst idea you could possibly ever have. xD


----------



## itzafennecfox

I avoid going on Club Tortimer as much as possible, and when I do I only do tours and such because I wouldn't want to encounter someone like that and lose all my work.


----------



## captainofcool

If you plan on bug hunting on Club Torts, lock the island by starting a tour so other can't come in. If there's someone on the island when you get on, complete a tour. Doing so resets the island.


----------



## Big Forum User

you should have flipped the wifi switch as soon as he started to take the bugs you wanted.


----------



## akapeach

Sorry, I don't mean to bump the thread, but I'll trade you Flurry for Aurora. My friend code is 3067-6335-6260.


----------



## Tessie

Sorry that happened...u.u I never ever go bug hunting on Club Tortimer though...I always run into competition >_>


----------



## Uffe

I came across someone like this. I purposely didn't speak English and the guy gave up and left.


----------



## MayorSaki

People on Tortimer island are sometimes really rude. I never use it for catching bugs, cause there's always some lame people who do something like that


----------



## Holla

I've had to play the waiting game once before. Thankfully I wasn't beetle hunting or anything just hanging out at the Island. I left my DS on unattended for an hour or two when they played the tour trick, and when I came back they had simply left. I call myself lucky that they didn't disconnect on me.


----------



## Zigzag991

You guys realize this thread is 6 months old, right?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

1 year*


----------



## frosting

This happened to me. I was hunting for cabana chairs (seven of them) and after my 20th or so island, I found them and bought them but someone wouldn't let me leave (they had their pocket open and refused to close it after I politely asked). I walked away from the counter and they started a mini game they never went on. This felt like ages but it really probably was only like three minutes. I decided to just flip the switch because I was pissed and I was lucky enough that someone had left the island after I bought the chairs that it saved and I had them in my box.

They were wearing a butterfly dress and she was blonde.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

one of my friends got their hat stolen on CT

dumb person: "hi can i catalog your hat?"
friend: -agrees and drops hat-
dumb person: -takes hat and runs off with it and left the islland as fast as possible-


----------



## mags

This happens to me all the time, its not too bad when I am playing with my 3DS as after a while if they wont cancel the tour I can flick the wi fi button but if I'm playing with my 2DS I can't as it doesn't have a switch to flick it's so annoying.


----------



## AmyLilu

I had a girl tell me she loved an item in my home, so I got it down for her to catalog but while I was inside retrieving the item she went home, I was like "oh thats weird" but didn't think anything of it, but when I left my house I saw all the hybrids by my train station were gone.. The item was a ruse and she used the time I was alone in my house to rip out my lovely hybrids and run away with them, now I never leave new people alone XD I stalk them around the map till we have done whatever is needed >.<


----------



## ellabella12345

I always do my hunting at my own island because of that x(


----------



## Arcstone

Once, I went to Club Tortimer wearing my hair bow wig. When I got there, a girl asked if she could try it on. I agreed, but I was suspicious-and rightly so. She pocketed the wig, and then ran to Leilani and tried to get home in one of the most ill thought out plans in history. I waited until Leilani did the unhappy emote, and flipped the Wifi switch. When I got back to my town I was still wearing the wig, and the idiot who'd tried to steal it got nothing.


----------



## omgduckies445678

I know this is over a year old and you probably got over this but sorry for what happened.
personally I LOVE when this happens to me, it means I get to mess with them>
But I hate when this happens to others


----------

